# Hilarious Don Frye Video (include K Shamrock)



## thechamp (Apr 24, 2007)

my words will not do this video justice...i'm still laughing, this guy is great


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 24, 2007)

Can anyone say WWF?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Can anyone say WWF?


 
con't you mean WWE


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 24, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> con't you mean WWE



Maybe...  reminds of those wrestling soaps!    Ah, I had to go google it.  Yes, WWE, formerly known as the World Wrestling Federation WWF.  :rofl:  Shows just how long it has been since I watched that stuff.


----------

